# Tabletop Props Covered Wagon Miniature.



## Alarian (Nov 12, 2014)

If you're in to using terrain for your campaigns, check out the following Kickstarter.  They are doing a covered wagon with 4 different paint versions, you can choose from unpainted, Normally painted, battleworn or a Gypsy wagon.  They are all pretty cool.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1750773027/tabletop-props-covered-wagon

If you pledge by tomorrow night (Thursday) you can get in on early backer pricing.


----------

